# '02 Altima 2.5: starting problem



## DaveInTexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, I have a 2002 Nissan Altima 2.5S with about 110K miles. I've had an annoying problem for several months now when I try to start the car. It starts immediately but runs for only a second or two then stops. It happens about 75% of the time, sometimes it starts up just fine. Also if i step on the accelerator right after starting for a second or two it will continue to run. I have replaced the spark plugs and see a noticeable performance increase, but I still have the starting problem. It happens every day, no matter if it is hot or cold outside, although it is much worse in cold weather. I wonder if this is a fuel system issue. Also the fuel in my area is 10% ethanol, which I have heard is not always well blended through the gasoline. My problem is pretty consistent, so I don't think that has anything to do with it. There is never a time when I can't get the car to start at all, I can always get it running, it's just that sometimes it take several tries.


----------



## vinoAltima2.5 (Feb 13, 2006)

Did you have the Recall done on the Cat Converter?

My engine was about to go kapoot in the 90k area, so I ended up replacing it for $5000.00.

I will never buy a nissan again.

Good luck


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check into the crank sensor


----------



## DaveInTexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes, I was going to contact a dealership to see if the recalls have been done ( I'm not the first owner) I just got home so I'm going to do that now.


----------



## DaveInTexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Grubbs Nissan service dept. in Bedford, TX and it looks like all the recall work has been done.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

I had this problem in my '03 Altima. I'd start it up and it'd go up to about 1100 RPM, then drop back down and stall out. Subsequent starts would result in a constant cranking over, and it would only run if I heard it start up and hold in the accelerator. Turns out there's a TSB about this, so ask your dealer about TSB #04-004B (Engine Controls - No Start after Cold Soak) 

IF YOU CONFIRM:
1. After a 'cold soak', the engine cranks, but does not start.
'Cold soak': engine has cooled down to ambient temp, regardless of
summer or winter seasonal variations.
2. Engine may start if it is cranked for an extended period(more than
5 seconds) or if the throttle is opened during cranking.
3. After starting and operating for a few minutes the engine runs
normally.

ACTIONS:
1. Replace the starter motor.
2. Add 1 can of nissan fuel system cleaner into fuel tank.
3. Perform ECM part number check to see if vehicle needs reprogramming.
4. Perform ECM reprogramming if needed.

PARTS INFO:
Starter motor (A/T); 23300-8J001R
Starter motor (M/T); 23300-8J011R
Nissan fuel sys cleaner; 999MP-FSC00P

I'm glad this forum keeps an archive as that's from 1/4/06. However, I needed to take the car BACK in because my ECU didn't take the program the first time. It almost didn't the second time and just as the tech was about to give up and give me a rental, the RPM jumped up to around 2500 and came back down. It took.


----------



## downlaoder (Apr 18, 2007)

check the crank position sensor..once i replaced it, car was fine.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Take the car to have the CEL scanned for any stored coded before you do anything.


----------



## DaveInTexas (Apr 14, 2007)

Is TSB #04-004B (Engine Controls - No Start after Cold Soak) related to a recall? or is it something I would have to pay for to get checked out?


----------

